# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  !Java technology is everywhere

## zehs_sha

http://www.java.com/en/about/javabook.pdf

----------


## zehs_sha

Siemens VDO Automotive, in conjunction with BMW, has enabled the BMW 7, 6, and 5 series of cars with its Top Level Architecture (TLA), a Java technology-based software platform that provides for the seamless addition and integration of location-based services, web services, and multimedia functionality throughout the vehicle's entire life cycle. 

The term "automobile infotainment" implies both information and entertainment. The broader term of "automobile telematics" -- implying information, entertainment, and "services" -- requires a car, computing capability, wireless communication, and GPS functionality. Together, these technologies allow for almost limitless possibilities of functionality and services in the vehicle. And TLA, powered by Java technology, acts as the perfect broker for this new era of the automobile. 

*>* Learn More

----------


## zehs_sha

The future is here! The Java technology-based Automated Parking Management System, (8D APMS), developed by 8D, is one of the world's most advanced parking payment solutions. It turns parking machines into fully programmable wireless payment terminals. In Montreal, traditional parking meters are being replaced with the solar-powered pay terminals. Drivers can pay for their parking at any station, over a wireless network. Parking officers can use a PDA to determine which parking spaces have been paid for, and which cars are in violation. 

*>* More Automated Parking Management System Information

----------


## zehs_sha

These mighty machines can go where it's unsafe for man to go. Fielded by the Center for Robotic-Assisted Search and Rescue (CRASAR). This family of rescue robots - ranging from large to small - can search out and sense hazardous materials and seek out survivors in a structural collapse. The large robots can even transport victims to safety - Java technology at work helping to save lives! 

*>* More CRASAR Robots Information

----------


## zehs_sha

FEATURE ARTICLE   

 Mars Exploration Rover 

   With the help of Java technology, Earthlings can now explore Mars with the program that NASA scientists use to operate the Spirit rover! The Maestro project, from JPL, allows you to navigate the 3D world of Mars from your desktop computer using advanced Java technologies including Java 3D and Java Advanced Imaging. Eight cameras aboard the rover provide a 360 degree view of the terrain - join NASA to uncover the mystery of Mars! 

*>* More Mars Exploration Rover Information  *>* Check Out Images from Mars

----------


## zehs_sha

The Power of Java Video Series 

  The Power of Java technology is the power to do what's never been done before, go places no technology or application has gone before, and enable ideas and inventions that enrich our daily lives. Today, everywhere you look, you see the power of Java technology in action. It's in our homes, our cars, our offices and classrooms. It's in our pockets and purses in the form of PDAs and mobile phones. It's millions of miles away in the Mars rovers, yet as close as our heart beat. 

This Video Series takes you around the globe to get a first-hand look at the Power of Java technology in action. See it in commerce, medicine and healthcare, mobile technology, games, and more. In fact, see it in everything driving significant changes happening in the world. 

*>* *Power of Java Video - MLB.com:*  Hi | Lo (RealPlayer required)
*>* *Power of Java Video - Brazil Healthcare:*  Hi | Lo (RealPlayer required)
*>* *Power of Java Video - eBay* (Coming Soon) 

*>* RealPlayer Help
*>* Contact Webcast Technical Support

----------


## zehs_sha

he laboratory at the University of Calgary's Faculty of Medicine features the world's first Java 3D enabled "cave", which allows researchers to literally "surround themselves" with images of the human body. This advanced system provides a new mode to research complex genetic diseases such as cancer, Alzheimer's, and diabetes. 

*>* More Visual CAVE Information

----------


## zehs_sha

FEATURE ARTICLE   

Pepper Pad 3 

   The Pepper Pad 3, from Hanbit Electronics, makes Internet access simple from the couch or kitchen counter. It offers a 7-inch display with touch screen, QWERTY split keypad, 20 GB disk, plus a built-in camera. The 2 lb. Pepper Pad is rugged, splash-resistant and ideal for:Surfing the Web, reading the news and more.Downloading or steaming photos, music, video.Controlling the TV using the remote control features.The Pepper Pad 3 is a Java SE-based platform with an SDK that allows independent software vendors (ISVs) and System Integrators (SIs) to create custom applications or combine their own solutions with the Pepper Pad 3. 

*>* More Pepper Pad 3 Information 

Information on other Pepper Computer, Inc. products:

----------


## zehs_sha

FEATURE ARTICLE   

Java Technology Fuels Unmanned Vehicle in Race Across the Mojave Desert 

Tommy, an autonomous, unmanned Java technology-powered vehicle created by Team Jefferson of Charlottesville, Virginia, and sponsored by Sun Microsystems, competed with 39 other cars (winnowed down from a field of 195) as part of the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) Grand Challenge. The Challenge was navigating 175 miles of Mojave Desert terrain, encountering both natural and man-made obstacles, to win a grand prize worth $2 million. 

In their run for the Grand Challenge, Team Jefferson demonstrated the ability of Java technology to control a complex, autonomous vehicle and the value of its integration with COTS (common-off-of-the-shelf) components for the simplicity and flexibility of design. 

*Learn More*
*>* Here Comes Tommy
*>* Java Technology and Robotics - Interview

----------


## zehs_sha

FEATURE ARTICLE   

Java Technology Fuels Unmanned Vehicle in Race Across the Mojave Desert 

Tommy, an autonomous, unmanned Java technology-powered vehicle created by Team Jefferson of Charlottesville, Virginia, and sponsored by Sun Microsystems, competed with 39 other cars (winnowed down from a field of 195) as part of the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) Grand Challenge. The Challenge was navigating 175 miles of Mojave Desert terrain, encountering both natural and man-made obstacles, to win a grand prize worth $2 million. 

In their run for the Grand Challenge, Team Jefferson demonstrated the ability of Java technology to control a complex, autonomous vehicle and the value of its integration with COTS (common-off-of-the-shelf) components for the simplicity and flexibility of design. 

*Learn More*
*>* Here Comes Tommy
*>* Java Technology and Robotics - Interview

----------


## zehs_sha

ONE Campaign, Help Grant Bono's Wish   

_You_ Can Help Grant Bono's Wish 

*Bono Has a Wish...*
Bono wants to utilize technology to enlist his fans into his army against AIDS and poverty. As a recipient of the inaugural Technology Entertainment and Design ("TED") Prize, Bono's wish will become a reality - based on technology and mobile data services know-how delivered by Sun Microsystems and java.com. 

Bono announced his wish at the TED Conference on Feb. 24, 2005, in Monterey, California. 

*Help Bono, Get a Free Screensaver or Mobile Ringtone*
Bono is calling on supporters to join him in his fight. He's asking them to register their support for the ONE Campaign, a non-profit initiative launched by the singer and social activist to raise Americans' voices to combat AIDS and poverty. As thanks for their participation, supporters can download a free PC screensaver or, while supplies last, a free mobile phone ringtone. 

Sun Microsystems will provide ongoing fulfillment and promotional support for the ONE Campaign via java.com and will also provide the Java technology-based infrastructure and mobile data services to support the communication and ringtone delivery. 

*Learn More, Get Involved!*
To join in support of Bono's cause today or for more information, check out the ONE Campaign Web site. 

Be sure to check out the  TED Web site for more information about the TED Prize and other 2004 prize winners.

----------

